# Supermount

## root_tux_linux

Hi hab gerade gelesen das angeblich in irgendeinem Gentoo-Kernel das Supermout-Patch eingespielt wurde.

Die Frage ist nur in welchem?  :Smile: 

----------

## Voltago

Wird jetzt schon länger nicht mehr gemacht, Supermount ist praktisch tot. Das Ganze wird jetzt im Userspace erledigt mit 'ivman'.Last edited by Voltago on Sun Jan 02, 2005 12:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## smg

 *Voltago wrote:*   

> Wird jetzt schon länger nicht mehr gemacht, Supermount ist praktisch tod. Das Ganze wird jetzt im Userspace erledigt mit 'ivman'.

 

Mh. ivman ist aber udev oder?

mfg

----------

## Voltago

Kann gut sein dass das udev braucht.

----------

## boris64

laut ivman-thread wird udev zwingend benötigt.

vergesst dabei aber nicht, dass devfs (genau wie supermount) so 

gut wie tot ist bzw. nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.

@'ash': ist wohl zeit für ein update auf udev  :Wink: 

----------

## root_tux_linux

Tja,  mit udev happerts leider  :Sad: 

Hab ja schon mehrmals gepostet keiner konnte weiterhelfen...

Also bleibt mir nur Supermount + devfs

----------

## boris64

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Tja,  mit udev happerts leider 
> 
> Hab ja schon mehrmals gepostet keiner konnte weiterhelfen...
> 
> 

 

äh, wo wie was? link? was für ein problem?

----------

## root_tux_linux

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=166254 <---Hier...

Unter verwendung von devfs hab ich den node /dev/printers/0

Sobald ich auf udev umstelle fehlt mir dieser und ich kann nicht mehr meinen Drucker ansprechen.

Mit mknod und MAKEDEV kann ich den node zwar erstellen aber nach einem Reboot ist er weg.

Hab schon über die regeln (wies in den Anleitungen) stand versucht den node zu erstellen jedoch geht das nicht und udevinfo gibt ausser SYSFS{dev}="6:0" nichts aus wenn man das /sys durchstöbert, was eine Regel erheblich erschwert  :Sad: 

----------

## smg

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> laut ivman-thread wird udev zwingend benötigt.
> 
> vergesst dabei aber nicht, dass devfs (genau wie supermount) so 
> 
> gut wie tot ist bzw. nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird.
> ...

 

eventuell ja, nur ich habe keine lust auf "cannot mount root hda" bad superblock etc..

mfg

----------

## Voltago

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Unter verwendung von devfs hab ich den node /dev/printers/0
> 
> Sobald ich auf udev umstelle fehlt mir dieser und ich kann nicht mehr meinen Drucker ansprechen.
> ...

 

Ist bei Dir in der Datei /etc/conf.d/rc.conf zufällig

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"
```

gesetzt? Wenn ja, probier mal "yes".

----------

## boris64

genau, man kann doch die vorteile von udev benutzen, ohne

auf den komfort der alten devicenodes verzichten zu müssen (siehe post von "voltago").

so gesehen sollte es keine probleme geben, solange man nicht ein reines udevsystem betreiben will.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Hab ich schon mal gemacht  :Smile: 

Nur wär mir ein reines udev lieber als ein mix

----------

## smg

würdet ihr denn ein reines udev system bevorzugen? oder ist es im moment noch schlecht ein reines zu benutzen? ich sehe keinen vorteil von udev für mich persönlich. ich finde es schade, dass devfs nicht weiter maintained wird. :<

mfg

----------

## boris64

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

> würdet ihr denn ein reines udev system bevorzugen? oder ist es im moment noch schlecht ein reines zu benutzen? ich sehe keinen vorteil von udev für mich persönlich.<mfg

 

also ich benutze ein reines udevsystem (soviel dazu).

allerdings sehe ich keinen grund, was an einem gemixten udev-/devfs-system so schlecht sein soll:

-> vorteile eines udev-systems inkl. aller devicenodes eines devfs-systems

probiers aus, wird garantiert nicht wehtun  :Smile: 

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

> ich finde es schade, dass devfs nicht weiter maintained wird. :<

 

irgendwo auf kernel.org habe ich mal was gelesen, warum das ganze bald nicht mehr unterstützt werden wird. 

ich weiss nicht, warum das so schade sein soll, es is ja im grunde nichts anderes als ein grunderneuertes devfs.

[EDIT]

weiterhin auf devfs zu setzen ist doch imho genau das gleiche wie an xfree86 festzuhalten.

 :Arrow:  zeitverschwendung  :Exclamation: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## smg

mh ich kenne nichts anderes bis jetzt, da ich ziemlich neu bin bei linux/gentoo und halt nicht lust habe, dass nach der umstellugn auf udev wieder maus, cdroms etc festplatten wieder neu eingestellt werden müssen. :< aber naja mal sehen ich probiere es bestimmt _bald_

mfg

----------

## Turrican

Also ich seh ehrlich gesagt nicht das Problem!

So groß ist die Umstellung auch nicht... Bei mir geht alles so schön wie zuvor - ich glaub ich hab nur die Maus in der xorg.conf ändern müssen, sonst nichts.

Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt auch recht angenehm, dass /dev viel schlanker ist durch udev.

Und wegen der Sache mit dem Drucker: 

Kuck dir doch mal /etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules an (zumindest heißt die Datei bei mir so) - scheint so, als könnte man da automatische Links zu Devices setzen.

Bei mir lief das übrigens recht automatisch, hab da nichts änder müssen, wenn die Module geladen werden wird automatisch /dev/lp0 erzeugt, mehr gibt's bei mir nicht.

Eine Sache ist bei mir nur seltsam: Ich muss das parport-modul explizit vor lp laden, damit der Drucker funktionniert.

Viel Glück...

----------

## smg

Aber man muss auch den Kernel neu kompilieren oder? Wegen devfs Krams im Kernel oder?

MfG

//edit kann man dann wieder zu devfs zurück?

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Turrican wrote:*   

> Also ich seh ehrlich gesagt nicht das Problem!
> 
> So groß ist die Umstellung auch nicht... Bei mir geht alles so schön wie zuvor - ich glaub ich hab nur die Maus in der xorg.conf ändern müssen, sonst nichts.
> 
> Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt auch recht angenehm, dass /dev viel schlanker ist durch udev.
> ...

 

DANKEEEEEEEEEEEE  :Smile: 

lp wars!

Das Modul wird bei devfs komischweise nicht benötigt deswegen hab ich immer nur parport und parport_pc geladen aber lp nie  :Wink: 

----------

## Devport

Ich wollte nur mal schreiben, dass ich Supermount benutze - ich habe ivman ausprobiert und das funktioniert meiner Erfahrung nach nur mit bestimmten Geräten. Da ich aber DVD / Memory-Stick / Card-Reader supermounte ist ivman ( noch ) nix für mich. Bezüglich des Kernels : ich benutze den gentoo-dev-sources Kernel mit Con Kolivas Supermount patch :

http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/

 Dort ist auch ein Link auf die Seite mit den einzelnen Patches - kann ich aber im Moment nicht erreichen )

----------

## genstef

Mit Ivman kann man inzwischen usb-sticks und cds mounten (wird wohl auch mit deinem CARDREADER gehen)

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Ivman

Supermount ist deprecated, hat einen grossen Aufwand, da man immer seinen Kernel manuell patchen muss, deshalb empfehle ich submount, das genau das selbe als externes kernel-modul tut.

```
emerge -va submount
```

WObei ivman wenn es geht (und wenn man udev hat) sicher die bessere Wahl ist, weil man da nichts extra in dei fstab eintragen muss und neue usb-sticks auch automatisch gemounted werden.

----------

## Turrican

 *Stephan - 'ash' wrote:*   

> Aber man muss auch den Kernel neu kompilieren oder? Wegen devfs Krams im Kernel oder?
> 
> MfG
> 
> //edit kann man dann wieder zu devfs zurück?

 

Du solltest glaub ich das devfs-auto-mount beim Booten ausschalten und dann neu kompilieren - ich glaub es geht aber auch mit einem Kernel-Boot-Parameter.

Hier übrigens ein ganz gutes Howto:

http://www.athemis.de/content/linux/udev_primer_de.html

Außerdem ist ein (leicht veränderter) Kernel ist ja auch schnell installiert.

 *Quote:*   

> DANKEEEEEEEEEEEE Smile
> 
> lp wars! 

 

Np  :Wink: 

----------

## smg

Okay, danke. Werde nun versuchen das Howto zu befolgen. 

// habe streng nach handbuch gearbeitet, sollte dann nicht so viele probleme geben oder?

MfG

----------

## Devport

 *genstef wrote:*   

> (wird wohl auch mit deinem CARDREADER gehen)

 

Genau das geht ( noch ) nicht, sonst würde ich auch ivman bevorzugen.

----------

## misterjack

Submount rennt auch gut  :Wink:  für leute die kein udev haben wollen:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Submount

Udev einrichten ist auch easy:

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Udev

----------

## genstef

Devport: Kannst du das bitte mal rohan28 im ivman thread in documentation tips und tricks sagen? Der würde sich sicher freuen support dafür einzubauen, das automatisch zu machen  :Smile: 

----------

## Devport

 *genstef wrote:*   

> Devport: Kannst du das bitte mal rohan28 im ivman thread in documentation tips und tricks sagen? Der würde sich sicher freuen support dafür einzubauen, das automatisch zu machen 

 

Werd ich machen, wenn Du mir den Link gibst. Allerdings dürfte das nicht viel bringen, da der Card-Reader support über einen Patch in den Kernel gepatcht ist und wohl frühestens mit Kernel 2.6.11 draussen sein wird. Aber vielleicht reicht es ja, wenn ich ihm die benutzten Device Namen nenne.

----------

## boris64

 *Devport wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Werd ich machen, wenn Du mir den Link gibst.

 

ich helf mal kurz aus  :Wink: 

 :Arrow:  ivman-thread

----------

